# ich haaaassse tripod



## drash (1. September 2001)

heute wollte ich wieder mal was auf meinen tripod account raufladen, und siehe da, alle meine daten, die ich auf tripod hatte sind einfach weg, allles!!!! also dass jemand an mein passwort rangekommen ist, denke ich nicht!!! ausserdem ist das mir schon mal vor 3 monaten mit dem gleichen account passiert.
jetzt darf ich wohl all die links auf meine bilder hier auf dem board aktualisieren!!

ich habe denen mal eine mail geschickt, habe aber noch keine antwort bekommen.


P.S. hat mir noch jemand guten gratis-webspace????


----------



## Nakuma (1. September 2001)

Ich benutzt immer mein T-Online Webspace. Geocities, tripod quatsch und so kannst in die Mülltonne treten. Dann investier doch 10 DM oder weniger pro Monat für ein paar MB Privatwebspace.


----------



## drash (1. September 2001)

habe leider im moment kein geld für sowas, als schüler ist man sonst schon immer knapp bei kasse!!


----------



## RedZack (5. September 2001)

Schüler hin oder her, nen 10er pro Monat kann man schon aufbringen. Tripod und Co. kannst du wirklich vergessen - die geben kein bisschen auf die Zufriedenheit der Kunden. Ich denke auch nicht das du eine Antwort vom Tripo Support bekommen wirst. Wenn doch, dann irgendeine Standartmail.

Mein Tip: http://www.hoster24.de


----------

